# Pros and their boards



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Go pm chas

https://www.facebook.com/ChuckG.tv


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> Go pm chas
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ChuckG.tv


Would he actually PM me back?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Even though it's not "her" pro model, Kaitlyn Farrington made her own at the Mervin factory GNU Snowboards She Makes Her Own Damn Snowboards


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

not in every case, but its not uncommon for the boards you see in the video's to bare very little resembelance to the ones you buy in the shops...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

eddiethebus said:


> not in every case, but its not uncommon for the boards you see in the video's to bare very little resembelance to the ones you buy in the shops...


Because they sticker it up or change the topsheet for stupid rules regarding logos on TV.

You can buy what the pros ride. Read the specs, they are built to that rider's specification unless it's a rider just riding an existing model.

Let's not do the whole conspiracy theory thing with snowboarding.


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

pro's often give feeback on boards, ask for the to be changed and developed, the manufactures just change them as requested and give them the same paint job as before.

no conspiracy :dunno:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

eddiethebus said:


> pro's often give feeback on boards, ask for the to be changed and developed, the manufactures just change them as requested and give them the same paint job as before.
> 
> no conspiracy :dunno:


Evidence? Pros with their own models are involved with the R&D. Maybe pros that ride existing models, then that isn't exactly a pro model board.


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

i'm not about to go trudging through hours of video interviews on boardistan and buoloco just to provide you with evidence :laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

eddiethebus said:


> i'm not about to go trudging through hours of video interviews on boardistan and buoloco just to provide you with evidence :laugh:


Did you bother reading what I said? Are you talking about existing models that Pros ride or actual Pro models like the T.Rice and TWC?

There's a difference.

And your "hours" of digging is a cop out. It takes one link... but don't bother if you're talking about pros riding boards like the Custom X.


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

i'm not talking about pro models no, just the boards that some ride in comps and video edits.

i'm not asking you to believe me, i'm not spending hours going though every interview i've watched over the last 12 months just to convince you though.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

eddiethebus said:


> i'm not talking about pro models no, just the boards that some ride in comps and video edits.
> 
> i'm not asking you to believe me, i'm not spending hours going though every interview i've watched over the last 12 months just to convince you though.


You don't need to convince me. I'm not arguing that existing models are changed for pros. "Pros and their boards" could suggest Pro models OR existing models that pros ride. I'm tackling the pro models one.

I know some Lib/GNU riders have less magnetraction on their boards.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Why can't we be friends, oh why can't we be friends~


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

Leo said:


> Because they sticker it up or change the topsheet for stupid rules regarding logos on TV.
> 
> You can buy what the pros ride. Read the specs, they are built to that rider's specification unless it's a rider just riding an existing model.
> 
> Let's not do the whole conspiracy theory thing with snowboarding.





Leo said:


> You don't need to convince me. I'm not arguing that existing models are changed for pros. "Pros and their boards" could suggest Pro models OR existing models that pros ride. I'm tackling the pro models one.
> 
> I know some Lib/GNU riders have less magnetraction on their boards.


Sorry, your too confusing for me to follow:dunno:


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Leo said:


> I know some Lib/GNU riders have less magnetraction on their boards.


I heard T Rice doesn't even ride a Lib, it's just a Lib top sheet to throw everyone off. Oh, and his bindings aren't even Union now, he's riding old school K2 step-ins.

::letstherumormillpercolate::


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

eddiethebus said:


> Sorry, your too confusing for me to follow:dunno:


Don't quote mine me. You said something along the lines of "boards bare very little resemblance to what the pros ride". I responded with that topsheet comment.

You said "resemblance", not performance. 

I'm confusing to follow because I called you out on your sweeping generalization about Pro's and their boards.

Here, let me try to make it more clear...

If a pro is on an existing board like a Park Pickle, it very well might be different from the production model in terms of performance.

If a pro is on a snowboard that has their name as the model, then you are buying a board that the pro rides.


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

i'm giving up, you win the internet!


----------



## icydog (Dec 3, 2011)

This reminds me of the olympics a few years ago. The Chinese swimming team had to put duck tape on their Speedo swimsuits.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Pros have say in what shape their pro models are. They probably ride multiple test models before they pick a shape they like, then that shape has their graphic thrown on it and mass produced.

Are the T.Rice pro models in store different from the T.Rice pro model he rides? No, not more than whatever bevel and length he rides.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

eddiethebus said:


> i'm giving up, you win the internet!


Quitter. 

Sorry, wasn't trying to annoy you. Was just clarifying your statement. 

I'm gonna go ride my fake Shaun White snowboard now.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I've always just assumed that the amount of time you a see a pro riding something identical to a production model is very little. I mean that since they are the ones testing the boards for next year they could be changing boards every week to see the effects of tweaks. 

Eero Ettala has stated specificly that he gets boards made with no edges for jibbing.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

john doe said:


> I've always just assumed that the amount of time you a see a pro riding something identical to a production model is very little. I mean that since they are the ones testing the boards for next year they could be changing boards every week to see the effects of tweaks.
> 
> Eero Ettala has stated specificly that he gets boards made with no edges for jibbing.


Oh yea, they definitely get prototypes and tweaks if they want. Like I mentioned, there is a GNU/Lib (can't remember) rider that has a board with reduced magnetraction. I think he also has a cambered version and not BTX. But this is an existing model of a board that was modified for him.

Now a board like the Burton Shaun White or Lib T.Rice are the exact boards that the pros ride. The difference is, you're likely riding the model they rode previously, but they largely remain unchanged anyway for a number of years. These pros are involved with the R&D of their models so they are built to their specs. 

I've long heard that people who ride SW's model will only get the intended performance if they have a similar build to SW and ride the same size, 156. For 2012, the TWC Pro is only offered in the 156 so this sort of confirms that theory.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

john doe said:


> Eero Ettala has stated specificly that he gets boards made with no edges for jibbing.


Came to say this, buloco has a fuck ton of eero interviews though. So linking it isnt in my time schedule.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

Whatever board a pro is riding you can buy. It doesn't make sense for a company to make a different board for a pro and not make it marketable to consumers. Pros usually get to give their input and they might get a different graphic scheme. Board companies want to make money and people want to buy boards that pros ride.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

nickwarrenn said:


> Would he actually PM me back?


Dunno, worth a shot....


----------

